# 3 days late,breasts and nipples soar for days, no menstral cramping Pregnant???



## jessiedwrcc (Feb 16, 2013)

My periods are regular and i even have an app the keeps track. Im about 3 days late and my breast have been killing me for days(never had that before) i took a pg test arround 5:45pm and it was neg. Do you think i could still be pregnant?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

i would do another pregnancy test..maybe you have by now.....what was the result?


----------



## jessiedwrcc (Feb 16, 2013)

Got my period 5 days late, not sure why!? That has never happened before


----------



## teengirl (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I have the same thing! My breast are hurting late period I took 2 cheap preg test at dollar tree came back positive one good one at walmart and came out negative I'm confused in only 17.. I need help


----------

